

24 Times Less Memory, 11 Times Faster than ElasticSearch/Solr - szydan
http://www.sirendb.com/blog/comparing-siren-v1-2-and-lucenes-blockjoin-performance-a-uspo-granted-patent-search-scenario/
This is a detailed description of the benchmark tests that we conducted to compare SIREn’s performance relative to BlockJoin with respect to search on nested documents. The BlockJoin approach is used in both Solr and ElasticSearch to support nested document search
======
hardest
Just tried. Very fast and easy to use! Strongly suggested.

